

Octopart has a social news site - rms
http://news.octopart.com/

======
andres
The idea behind the site was to be more oriented towards forums than news
stories. Basically, we wanted to provide a way for somebody to ask design
questions to a community of smart hardware hackers. Of course, cool hardware
stories are hard to come by so they make great submissions as well.

------
joshwa
Looks like it's built on the same codebase as news.yc...

~~~
andres
I asked Paul if we could use his code but it was too much work to integrate it
into Octopart so we wrote it from scratch in python.

~~~
Dauntless
It would be a good idea to give to the users the option to save links so they
could read them later again or something.

------
bolt
It looks like there is some more info about their news site here:
<http://news.octopart.com/faq>

------
dood
Interesting that they don't require registration to submit links, presumably
relying on javascript + obscurity to avoid spam.

------
rokhayakebe
Cool. So the hardware nuts go there and talk about building stuff, then they
look for the parts on the site before buying it from the site.

